# Upper Tampa Bay Reds



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Its been a while since I posted a report my copperhead was being repowered with a new tohatsu 40 which is awsome ;D Any how I went out in my back yard sunday morning (upper tampa bay) to try and put some hours on the new motor. I  decided to get up on the platform and look for some reds Iam up there for about 15 mins when I push up on a school of about a hundred upper slot to over slot reds. All I had to do was get a bait close and fish on after 2 27 inchers and a 31 and 32 I had to leave. Wish I could have stayed on them all day but had crap to do. The red fish tacos for dinner were off the chain. few camrea phone pics


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

redfish tacos


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

super sweet, makes me hungry too.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Mmmmm, nice taco. ;D Hopin' to make some of those myself this weekend.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

what time of day ?? were you out there ? :-?
-anytide


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

i was out there from about 8:00 untill 10:30 am


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

well done. for some reason i never make it much further north than the Howard Franklin. i might have to do something about that.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

blind mullet it was between gandy and howard franklin I need to find some of those snook spots your always hitting up


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

i would be glad to show you. you just have to were a blindfold till we get there. lol


----------

